# new tractor



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

After 44 years of either owning or operating tractors I am making another big change. Going from a Kubota L48 commercial compact construction machine to an old man's case, factory cab, with front end loader 45 hp machine, Case calls it the Dx45 and it's exact duplicate cousin New Holland calls theirs a 2320 cab.
All I have been doing is cutting the fields and plowing our long driveway of snow,,, Doing the plowing in a heated cab should make the journey much nicer. Got a new machine, cab, as and heat, wired for a radio, ( cheaper to put in your own) front end loader with quick attach bucket with three hooks, third valve, electronic with button on loader lever instead of another lever and hoses running down the sides from the rear remotes, and the rest like flex link ends and whatever else comes with it from factory,, R4 tires loaded with rimguard, 30,000...


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the new machine. 

It sounds like a great piece of equipment!

The only problem is see is...

















Changing your Avatar over to the Case....


SHARTEL


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the new wheels Lamar! Of course pictures are mandatory!   

Just curious how you chose the Case versus any other model. It could help others who are making the same decision too.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Without getting into large details,, it is known and accepted that tractors and just about anything else costs much more here in New England area... The L 48 is a perfect example of how to save very near ten thousand dollars., Now I didn't stutter or type a misprint, I said, and I repeat, near ten thousand dollars. The 48's were fairly new at the time, John Deere was on the second year of their 110's. The dealers here were getting insane monies,, And not only Kubota, all major tractor companies here were. Knowing for awhile that I was going to size down, looking here and there and about everywhere, I found what I thought were very good deals at a John Deere dealer just over the MAss line and into New Hampshire,, While I was pretty much sold on this particular 4120 model and extra's, This weekend I went by a New Holland dealer, Stopped and really liked the 45 hp factory cab. That salesman at that dealership offered what I saw as a better deal from the deere dealer., The Deere guy offered a new Curtis steel cab that I would put together myself. As far as I know, it didn't come with the heater either which I would have had to buy on top of and obviously no air,, I don't need air.. However,the NH 2320 cab with heat and air, loaded tires, third valve on front end, quick attach bucket was 200 dollars more than the deere, In the meantime,, late Saturday, that dealers owner called and said he could not honor the deal his salesman made, His reasoning doesn't have to be public. Suffice to say I was shocked at first, Then, early yesterday I decide to call Woodbury tractor in lower CT. He is a Case dealer and just happened to have a new 45 cab .. He set it up for a sale that evidently cancelled for whatever reason.... Loaded tires, welded bucket hook on loader, will add the third valve and I am all set. All I will say in going to Case build your own, Just the machine, hydro trans, cab is already within reach of 37,000, Add in the filled tires, 3rd valve, front end loader system and it is obviously higher.,. I will say Bob Wolfe has always been known as a square shooter, great to his customers and reasonable,, When compared to other dealers in the northeast, he really shines price wise,.. One lesson he did learn and it isn't always easy for a small dealer,, he has to upgrade his web page more often, because as I looked at it, at least twice each week for the past 3 or so weeks, There are no tractors listed in stock that would be of my interest and the reason I didn't call him much earlier,... Minor problem that I am sure he will try hard to fix..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new machine Lamar. Having a cab with heat and air is gonna be real nice, especially in your neck of the woods. Be sure to post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Chartel
the avitar has been replaced. Here is a new pick up and tractor, both of which was picked up yesterday.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

new hemi pick up


----------

